# Stocking advice for 75G Mbuna tank



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm working on stocking a 75G tank with Mbuna. I've read through many of the threads here regarding stocking and about many of the species online, and it seems like getting the right balance of things is tricky- there's so many variations and rules!

My goal is to have something with a variety of colours that's pretty to look at, stocked in a way to reduce aggression with the goal of no injuries or deaths.

Right now I have:
5 juvenile (1") Maylandia estherae (Red Zebra) 1M/4F
5 juvenile (1") Labidochromis caeruleus (Yellow Lab) 5F? 1 might be male.
1 adult (4") Blue Fish, I think Acei, I think male. He's one of two survivors from my first failed/bad-advice cichlid tank
1 CatFish-Cichlid? I think maybe its a Synodontis Njassae. The store said it's native to Malawi. It doesn't pick fights, but it attacks back if one of the other fish chases it.

Sexes are best-guesses based on egg spots on anal fin (or lack thereof). I've become aware that the Labs and Zebras shouldn't be mixed, but too late for that now. Right now, it's very peaceful. It seems like 11 fish are not enough. I have read that heavy stocking is preferred to reduce aggression, and you should stock in groups of several of a species to prevent any singling out. I have two 90G filters to allow for heavier stocking. I'm thinking 5 groups of 5 species would be good?

Some questions:

1. The Acei will chase after the Labs or Zebras sometimes, for a moment, but then it gets bored and goes back to its cave. I don't think he's going to kill any of them. I'm worried what will happen though when the Labs and Zebras grow up. Will they attack the Acei or pick fights? Should I add a few more Acei so there are several, and the other fish are less likely to target the one all the time? Or is one Acei OK?

2. What else can I add that won't disrupt the peace/balance too much? I understand that mbuna will never be peaceful, but I understand that with a good mix of certain ones, death do to aggression can be (almost?) eliminated.

A. I like ones that are dark blue/black with stripes, like Pseudotropheus demasoni or Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (Blue Johanni?). I've read that these are really aggressive. I have a Melanochromis auratus and it has to live by itself because it hates everyone. I've also read that Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos are peaceful to it's own family but aggressive towards others. Will a family of these kill other fish? Is there anything else similar in coloration but friendly you could recommend?
B. I like the color of the Pseudotropheus crabro, but apparently they get huge and kill everything... Anything that looks like a crabro but isn't (smaller, less aggressive)?
C. Iodotropheus Sprengerae (Rusty) seems like a good candidate, somewhat peaceful, small size. The males are the ones with the pretty colors. I've read you might be able to have more than one male without fights? What's a good M/F ration for these? They also seem hard to find- do local stores have them?
D. Anything else that's pretty to look at but not ultra-imma-kill-you-aggressive? I like things with interesting colours and patterns, but won't fight to the death. I like the color of Protomelas- but are they compatible?
E. Anything that's really cool and exotic that's compatible, even if I have to order it from somewhere?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Three species is a good amount for a 75G...I would not exceed four. If you want to keep the acei, I'd add 4 individuals. If you would rather have cyaneorhabdos then get rid of the one acei and do 1m:7f of those. They are not peaceful.

Rusties would be a more peaceful choice than cyaneorhabdos, as would the acei. You will find 15 or 17 fish will be quite enough when they are 4" and 5" and 6".


----------



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

If I were to keep the Acei, would I want to add 4 juveniles or try to find adults? If the one I have is male, should the new ones be all female?

If I did Lab/Zebra/Cyaneorhabdos, would the Cyaneorhabdos kill each other or kill the other fish?

Would Lab/Zebra/Acei/Rusty be a good peaceful mix?

What about rusty M/F ratio? Places I've seen that sell them say they are unsexed. How would I get the ratio I need if I can't specify gender? Overbuy and let the males murder each other when they mature? Or are Rusties tolerant of more than one male?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

lightnb said:


> If I were to keep the Acei, would I want to add 4 juveniles or try to find adults? If the one I have is male, should the new ones be all female?


You can add juveniles. Ideal would be 1m:4f but acei are a little more tolerant.



lightnb said:


> If I did Lab/Zebra/Cyaneorhabdos, would the Cyaneorhabdos kill each other or kill the other fish?


No, not in the right sized tank with the right stocking, as suggested.



lightnb said:


> Would Lab/Zebra/Acei/Rusty be a good peaceful mix?


Yes.



lightnb said:


> What about rusty M/F ratio? Places I've seen that sell them say they are unsexed. How would I get the ratio I need if I can't specify gender? Overbuy and let the males murder each other when they mature? Or are Rusties tolerant of more than one male?


Buy 2X the amount of females you want to end up with. Rehome the males when they try to murder each other. I find my labs and acei were not as tolerant of multiple males as advertized, but you can always rehome an extra male or two and raise a batch of fry to get more females if you only need an extra one or two.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

lightnb said:


> I've become aware that the Labs and Zebras shouldn't be mixed, but too late for that now.


Good info from DJRansome. I was concerned about the lab/red zebra crossing when I had my mbuna tank, so I just kept the female Red zebras. This worked for me. The Red Zebra females only held very rarely, and the fry were eaten by my Syno Multis and other tank occupants.


----------



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you both for your advice. I think I'm going to try Lab/Zebra/Acei/Rusty and see how that turns out. 

Another question, is in-breeding ever an issue with fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Possibly after dozens of generations you might see some impact, but in general, it is not something we worry about for a couple of batches of fry.


----------



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

I couldn't find any rusties locally, so I started looking online and it turns out there's tons of different species when you're buying from online stores. So I found a bunch of other fish that I like, but I couldn't find too much info on them, especially agression, and m/f ratios and compatibility. Does any one know about some of these species and can comment on compatibility with the zebras and labs I currently have?

*Metriaclima sp. ''Patricki'' Jalo Reef*
Apparently they like to dig caves in the sand near rocks and are mildly aggressive towards tank mates. Not much out there on them in terms of aggression / stocking ratios.









*Metriaclima Mbenji OB*
Not sure what the OB means, there are lots of pictures of "Metriaclima mbenjii" without the OB... Couldn't find much info on them at all.









*Cynotilapia zebroides Nkhata Bay*









*Metriaclima fainzilberi Lundo Island*









*Metriaclima sp. ''Dolphin'' Manda*









*Metriaclima sp. ''Msobo'' Magunga*









*Metriaclima sp. ''Zebra Long Pelvic''*


----------



## ChoxRox (Sep 8, 2011)

lightnb said:


> I couldn't find any rusties locally, so I started looking online and it turns out there's tons of different species when you're buying from online stores. So I found a bunch of other fish that I like, but I couldn't find too much info on them, especially agression, and m/f ratios and compatibility. Does any one know about some of these species and can comment on compatibility with the zebras and labs I currently have?
> 
> *Metriaclima sp. ''Patricki'' Jalo Reef*
> Apparently they like to dig caves in the sand near rocks and are mildly aggressive towards tank mates. Not much out there on them in terms of aggression / stocking ratios.


Well, that's an awesome looking fish!


----------



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

I was thinking of ordering some but don't know if they'll kill each other or what ratios since little info is online.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

That Patricki Jalo Reef does not look like other pis that I have seen of that fish. I have not seen it it person, but also have not seen that bright of coloring in a mbuna.


----------



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

I picked the prettiest picture from a google image search for the species name. Maybe each fish is a little different in terms of saturation? It might be water conditions too. When I dropped my melanochromis auratus and acie into a 75G up from a smaller tank, both of their colours got a lot more vibrant. I sent an email to an online fish dealer (one of this site's sponsors) with questions about temperament and stocking ratios for the above fish and hopefully I'll get a good answer from them to report back.


----------



## ratherbfishnjp (Dec 21, 2011)

im thinking the pic was altered in some ways because if that fish REALLY looked like that, I think they would be much more popular on the markets and for sure would have them because WOW that is gorgeous!!


----------



## mbunainflames (Oct 27, 2012)

I actually don't think that pic is altered.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So out of the new list you are looking for one species to replace the rusties to go with labs, estherae and acei?

I'd avoid any metriaclima or zebra types. The cynotilapia would work well.


----------



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

Why no Metriaclima?


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

They readily hybridize with each other. Red Zebras are notorious for it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Maylandia estherae is also called Metriaclima estherae, so you already have one of that genus in your tank.


----------



## lightnb (Oct 20, 2012)

So if the zebras were moved to another tank, a Metriaclima family would be OK then? Or do labs hybridize with all Metriaclima too?


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

A Metriclima like Callinos or Msobo would be fine with labs.


----------

